# Hamilton Huguenin Electric



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

You don't see these every day, but I just came across this one listed on ebay (U.S. version). The item number is 300364580273, and about 22 hours remain on the auction as of this writing.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I assume that,s a Landeron 4750 movement in this but I,m sure Paul or Bill can confirm that. Bit different to see the crown at 4 O,Clock


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It is amazing how many of these have shown up lately.(I would still consider them rare though) On Hawks web site he remarks how even Rene was unaware of these and yet now there are several of us own them.

Yes, it does have a Landeron 4750 and what I found interesting is that those movements were made in the same village as where Huguenin Watch Co was located. Huguenin was owned for a short time by Hamilton.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> what I found interesting is that those movements were made in the same village as where Huguenin Watch Co was located. Huguenin was owned for a short time by Hamilton.


What I find interesting is that head office at Lancaster, PA allowed these to be made at all....the sales (if indeed they were sold) of these Swiss-made watches must have eaten into their US 500 and 505 range.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > what I found interesting is that those movements were made in the same village as where Huguenin Watch Co was located. Huguenin was owned for a short time by Hamilton.
> ...


True enough, Paul, but maybe they thought it would give them more diversity in the marketplace. Similarly they did the Vantage line with Standard time Corp movements and also the short lived Epperlein cross license


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> True enough, Paul, but maybe they thought it would give them more diversity in the marketplace. Similarly they did the Vantage line with Standard time Corp movements and also the short lived Epperlein cross license


Possibly Bill...but the connection between Vantage and Hamilton was deliberately kept obscure, especially as far as the customer was concerned. And Vantage was targeted at the bottom end of the market, so was not in direct competition with all those gold cased 500s / 505s with Hamilton on the dial.

I guess we'll never know....but I bet the info is buried in paperwork at NAWCC Museum in Columbia, PA....I really would like to sit in their library for a couple of days.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> I guess we'll never know....but I bet the info is buried in paperwork at NAWCC Museum in Columbia, PA....I really would like to sit in their library for a couple of days.


Well come on over. I'm a member and I'll join you there.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul,I have sent a research request to the NAWCC library. (One of the benefits of membership) Let's see what they come up with.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Paul,I have sent a research request to the NAWCC library. (One of the benefits of membership) Let's see what they come up with.


Great! How quickly do they respond?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,I have sent a research request to the NAWCC library. (One of the benefits of membership) Let's see what they come up with.
> ...


 :dntknw: Don't know, but I guess we will find out. I'll let you know what they say as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Closed at $350 usd...


----------

